# 1901 Clipper Roadster Track Bike



## JC Thompson (Jul 18, 2019)

Looking for TOC pedals for the vintage Pope crank & suitable tubeless / tubular tires to fit the 28 inch wood rims. I have 2 crusty skip tooth chains but would like NOS or fresh one. Thank you kindly.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 19, 2019)

Might try posting in the "Wanted" section. V/r Shawn


----------



## JC Thompson (Jul 20, 2019)

JC Thompson said:


> Looking for TOC pedals for the vintage Pope crank & suitable tubeless / tubular tires to fit the 28 inch wood rims. I have 2 crusty skip tooth chains but would like NOS or fresh one. Thank you kindly.



Roger that. Thanks


----------

